
New Microsoft Surface Book I7 - Nazzareno
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/10/surface-book-i7-microsofts-laptop-gets-new-16-hour-battery-life/
======
eth0up
"Surface Book i7: Microsoft’s laptop gets new 16-hour battery life"

Or 16 hours of telemetry.

